# Duplicating Emails



## JamboDean (Feb 14, 2012)

Whenever im sending Global emails (emails to everyone within our address book) they are resending themselves so many hours later. For example one email i sent at 11am and received it 12 hours later.

Exchange Server Running Server 2003 SE SP2


----------



## JamboDean (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry i should say that i received it again! 12 hours later, it was received as normal once sent but was received again


----------

